# Opening a Bank account in the UK from Ireland



## terro2011 (6 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I'm living in Dublin but moving over to the UK (Birmingham) in the next month and I want to open up a Bank account in the UK before I go over. I have proof of employment, a valid passport (obviously) but no UK proof of address yet (utility bill etc).

Is it posible to open up a Bank account in the UK without proof of a UK address? 

Many thanks in advance. 

Terry


----------



## elcato (6 Jul 2011)

Hi Terry - Welcome to AAM. Try searching for similar posts first and you might find quicker answers.  a useful post prepared earlier which should address your concern. I suggest possibly posting any further queries in that thread.


----------



## terro2011 (6 Jul 2011)

Thanks a mill, I'm a novice at this stuff.


----------

